# Kanaplex and epsom salt



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

Can they be used together for dropsy


----------



## NorthernLights (Mar 2, 2012)

*dropsy*

Yes, they can. They do different things: epsom salts help to decrease the fluid buildup in the fish's body and kanaplex kills bacterial infection that may be causing the dropsy. Remember, drospy itself is essentially a symptom of a problem. The cause can be bacterial, viral, protazoan, etc.


----------



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

thank you, Im on it now


----------



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

How often should I change water and add meds again?


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

From Seachem's website:

_"Use 1 level spoonful (180 mg) for every 20 L (5 gallons). Repeat every 2 days as required up to a maximum of 3 doses. Turn off UV, ozone, and chemical filtration. To feed, blend 1 measure with about 1 tablespoon of frozen food paste. Food may be refrozen."_
http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/KanaPlex.html

-----------------------------------------------------------
And on another page, someone asked questions about usage. The questions, and Seachem's reply are below:

_"(1) The Kanaplex instructions say to dose once every 2 days, up to 3 doses. Does this mean that after 2 days, the dose is no longer active in the water column (and thus the next dose needs to be added then?)

(2) If the infection being treated doesn't seem to have subsided fully or satisfactorily by the end of the 3 recommended treatments on the package, can a 4th dose be given relatively safely?

(3) How long after a course of treatment (3 doses over 6 days) should you wait before giving another course of treatment, assuming the fish shows signs of deterioration after the Kanaplex is discontinued?

Thanks so much! Any information is really appreciated."_

Seachem's reply:
_"You are correct, after 48 hours Kanaplex is no longer active at high enough concentrations for effective treatment. This is common with many medications as different conditions in the tank can degrade them.

Continuing the treatment after the dose should not harm the fish but could begin damaging your bacterial filtration. I don't thing there would be a problem adding one more dose but if the fish is looking better after that I would give the tank 3-4 days to recover. If you would like to continue treatment after that, it would be fine. However, if the fish is not looking better or if you feel he needs to be treated further, you can continue with the standard dosing regime. After such dosing it would be advisable to use a bacterial supplement such as Stability to help rebuild the biological filtration."
_

Question and reply from: http://www.seachem.com/support/forums/showthread.php?t=3844


----------



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

So I guess every 2 days do a 100% water change and do 2nd dosage. I was going to do a 100% water change each day with new dosage just to keep it strong enough.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Other thread is already replied in.


----------

